# Arkansas vs Mississippi vs Louisiana



## Spoonbill (Apr 14, 2014)

What are the pros and cons of each ?


----------



## mattuga (Apr 14, 2014)

Agriculture/food sources are the biggest variables aside from weather based on my few years hunting out in AR.  However, even in bad storms north of AR if the birds can eat enough and have a resting area with open water I would think they don't see the need to continue south and the brute canada Mallards are hanging farther north with better feed and open reservoirs.  I think Kansas and Oklahoma are getting to be better areas with less pressure and plenty of feed based on the results I've seen the last couple of years.  MS and LA can offer great hunting as well just more effort and less trophy type birds, some people don't care about that.  While I wouldn't mind shooting drake spoonies, I'd rather have the chance at Pintails or Mallards and geese.


----------



## triton196 (Apr 14, 2014)

they all can be really good based on weather and where your hunting at. ark and miss is pretty equal in my opinion some birds fly on the miss side of the river and some on the Arkansas side. 
as far as Louisiana goes I think you need some cold weather to puch the birds on down. south la you can kill pintails and a ton of teal weigon and black ducks  but no mallards. I like pretty much anywhere in the delta that is not froze up and just ahead of a nasty cold front.


----------



## across the river (Apr 14, 2014)

Spoonbill said:


> What are the pros and cons of each ?



I am assuming you are referring to public land opportunities.  As far a private land goes you are only limited by the weather and your pocketbook in any of the three.


Arkansas

Pros
There is no state that provides more opportunities to hunt mallards in flooded timber than Arkansas.  More mallards are killed in Arkansas than the other two by far, and many of those birds are killed on public land.  If the birds are there, there is nothing like killing green heads in flooded timber.

Cons
Although you can find spots to yourself at certain places, a lot of the WMAs can get crowded.  Boat races, shell limits, and a three mallard limit make certain areas not worth the hassle imo.

Lousiana

Pros

In most years, more birds total are killed in LA than in the other two states combined.   There are a lot of public land opportunities, and a lot of birds.  If you like teal, and gadwall with some pintails thrown in this is your state.

Cons

If you are hung up on green heads, there are fewer opportunities here, although there are certain areas where they can be killed.


Mississippi

Pros

It is a shorter drive.  If the weather cooperates, you can kill the birds just as good here as the other two.  The best hunt I have ever been on was over a flooded corn field in MS.

Cons

I have very few hunts on public ground in MS, so others can  speak to this better than me, but I  believe there are fewer public land opportunities in Mississippi overall.  The places we went were crowded, and that was nearly 20 years ago.   No telling what it is like now.


----------



## triton196 (Apr 14, 2014)

as far as govt land opp ark has the most but they have all kind of restrictions and shell limits and time limits ect..... and the locals don't like out of towners at all in any of the three. miss doesn't have much opportunity. and la has a ton of govt land but again its weather based and there are restrictions there as well and there is private land mixed in and its not posted but if your caught lord help yea. also la can be dangerous if you don't know your way around and don't get caught on a locals spot is what ive been told. good luck let us know how you do next year.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 15, 2014)

Mississippi is along the Mississippi river to include the delta it can be good or can be bad. North east La is about the same. South La is a whole different thing, Allot of ducks. Arkansas everybody goes. If I was going I would be in South La. Warmer weather, great food.


----------



## Spoonbill (Apr 15, 2014)

triton196 said:


> as far as govt land opp ark has the most but they have all kind of restrictions and shell limits and time limits ect..... and the locals don't like out of towners at all in any of the three. miss doesn't have much opportunity. and la has a ton of govt land but again its weather based and there are restrictions there as well and there is private land mixed in and its not posted but if your caught lord help yea. also la can be dangerous if you don't know your way around and don't get caught on a locals spot is what ive been told. good luck let us know how you do next year.


 
60000 acre wma in ms sunflower wma check it out. 
The cyber scouters can have at it!!!


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 16, 2014)

Be careful I almost drowned in the little Sunflower river one time. But we killed a bunch of ducks that year.


----------

